# "First Light" review of the Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlight.



## egrep (Aug 20, 2012)

I picked up a handful of the newly released Steve Ku Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlights recently. I was eager to get home and take a photograph and write up a 'first light' review. I hope you enjoy this and find it useful. I'll be updating this thread with beamshots and a video tomorrow evening in part 2 and later in the week I hope to add part 3 with tritium installation video and photographs. I'll be happy to incorporate and suggestions you may have as well. Thanks for reading!

These lights are available now from Illumination Supply. Here is the sales link. Here is the teaser thread. 

With the XP-G R5 LED and a 10180 LiON battery (included) the light will make up to ~100 OTF lumens for up to 8 minutes. Adjusting the light to a lower output level will dramatically increase run times. This is a lot of light to have on your keychain. The light is about 40mm long (just over 1.5") when the threads are closed just to the point the light comes on. And boy does it come on, through a highly efficient 34 degree TIR flood optic

I personally feel this offering as a whole surpasses its inspiration, the custom 40DD of which I had eight. The packaging is top rate, right down to the brief instructions on the package. You get the Quantum DD flashlight, battery, charger and a split ring. IMO, a great value for the MSRP of $60.

I have some 1.5x6mm Tritium vials (Optional and purchased separately in pairs for ~$20) on the way. They are terribly easy to install. You just drop them in the two holes on the end and dab on a bit of Norland or Silicon and you're good to go! Silicon is easier to obtain, cure and remove, but Norland cures clear and reveals the end of the trit better. In either case the sides of the trit show identically though the fins and create a sort of 'dot matrix' effect. I'll have pictures of that in part 3 of this review along with a brief 'how to' video.

Shown for size comparison. The Quantum has the same exact size, quality materials and build as it's custom parent the 40DD. It also comes with a unique USB charger. How cool is that?



Veleno Designs DD flashlights, 40DD, Quantum DD and 44 Magnum DD by jgefaell, on Flickr

The light comes with simple and effective packaging. Minimal, attractive with clearly written instructions and a diagram. 



Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

The Quantum is 40mm (1.5") long, infinitely variable from 0 to 100 Lumens OTF output through a TIR (Total Internal Reflection) lens. It comes with a convenient and safe USB Charger, 10180 LiON battery, spare o-ring and a split ring. The included charger is tidy and securely houses the LiON battery with no issues shorting out leads or dealing with magnets not adhering to non ferrous battery cases.



Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

Quantum DD shown sitting atop a Kevin King Leather Sharkskin Attaboy minimalist front pocket wallet. In this shot you can clearly see the holes on one side where you can slip in a 1.5x6mm tritium vial! Just top it off with a tiny spot of NOA61 or common Silicon adhesive to set it in place.


Veleno Designs Quantum DD keychain Flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

Another shot sitting atop my KKL Attaboy. I love how it looks!



Veleno Designs Quantum DD Flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

Smooth threads make it easy to adjust the light output infinitely by compressing the QTC (Quantum Tunneling Composite) pill at the base of the light. More compression causes more current to flow and drives the light to higher output. The Quantum DD produces ~100 lumens OTF using stock XP-G R5 LED for up to ~8 minutes and the included 10180 LiON battery. If you fiddle with it, the output can be adjusted so low as to be almost on par with a Tritium marker! Lower levels will yield much longer runtime of course. If you need a few moments of room or street filling light or a low light to read with, this will do it! 



Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

Each Quantum DD is individually serialized, 1 through ???. Random numbers are shipped though we've all got our favorites. Who will get lucky 888?



Veleno Designs Quantum DD flashlight by jgefaell, on Flickr

For fun, 5 of my Quantums were modified today with a Nichia 219, Cree XP-G G2, and Red, Green & Blue LEDs. The modification is extremely easy, but will definitely void your warranty. Just carefully reflow a new LED to the mount plate. These are 'Direct Drive' flashlights, so there's no electronics to cope with.


----------



## T45 (Aug 20, 2012)

FINALLY! Someone does a review of one the lights in this series. Excellent write up egrep! 

Maybe one day we will see one powered by a CR2 cell.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the review!


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you add a picture with that light next to some well known AAA lights? It is hard to get an idea about the size without any reference.


----------



## egrep (Aug 20, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Can you add a picture with that light next to some well known AAA lights? It is hard to get an idea about the size without any reference.



Thank you for asking. I will do that tomorrow evening when I take the beamshots and video.


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah, just so that I understand it correctly: The light is direct drive with the QTC as a variable resistor?

So the efficiency goes down a lot at lower outputs, right?

OTOH, this allows very very low lows more efficient than the parasitic drain of active circuitry would ever allow...


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 20, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Ah, just so that I understand it correctly: The light is direct drive with the QTC as a variable resistor?
> 
> So the efficiency goes down a lot at lower outputs, right?
> 
> OTOH, this allows very very low lows more efficient than the parasitic drain of active circuitry would ever allow...



It's only I^2*R power dissipation, or in this case I*V or approximately 1.2v*current. Once you get to the mA range, the LED Vf is around 2.4v, leaving 1.2v dissipated in the QTC. So the efficiency can't get much worse than 66%, with no overhead losses. Compare that to a circuit taking 1 mA to run itself, and driving an LED below 2 mA (a few lumens).


----------



## shelm (Aug 20, 2012)

what is the max diameter?


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 20, 2012)

Great review.

I have one of those since this past Friday from illlumination supply.
Mine has the XPG2 and side by side with stock one the XPG2 offers a more warm tint, which is really nice IMHO.

Just be carefull when twisting on, too much twisting and the cell will get crushed.

It looks like Jewelry and people wont suspect its a light. I wear mine on my neck with ball and chain necklace. The charger, cell, and light for the price its a no brainer. You can get one for your keys and one for your neck.

I was wearing a couple in different colors on my neck in this picture:






bigC


----------



## egrep (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for your interest in my first ever review of the Quantum DD Flashlight! I'm looking forward to trying to figure out how to get beamshots and some video tonight and will try to address questions and suggestions I've received in part 2. Part 3 will be a round up and Tritium howto and photos!

Here's a shot I took for another forum where I spend the bulk of my online time. I hope you enjoy it. I particularly like how the RGB lights combine to make a whole rainbow of color. The diffraction is nifty as well. I saw the chain of lights that bigC spoke of and had to have my own set! 



Veleno Designs Quantum DD with OBS/EKI/SFI/USN by jgefaell, on Flickr

My Order of the Black Shamrock Folder (There are others like it, but this one is mine) with SFI Rampant Lion/Crusader Cross pocket clip and .45 casing thumb disk. Nathawut Ti Pivot. On top of the Fighting Irish shirt from EKI amongst a G-IV (Backside) and X USN (Frontside) Challenge Coins and SFI Bushido (Copper), ZEDU (Silver), Crusader and OG 1911 (Brass) dogtags. It feels cozy, like home.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the review and great pics!

Really love the look of this light, would love to see a cr123 version.

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## egrep (Aug 20, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Thanks for the review and great pics!
> 
> Really love the look of this light, would love to see a cr123 version.
> 
> Looking forward to your update.



Thank you. Waiting for the night. 

For comparison, a CR123 is nominally 16x34mm. The battery in the Quantum DD is 10x18xx. A Lithium CR123 or LiON 16340 would deliver an awful lot of power to the LED if not run through some kind of driver I'd think. And the light would be a lot larger, not the diminutive delight that the Quantum is. Still, it's intriguing isn't it? Let's see what Steve has to say.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome review, egrep. Mine came today, and I'm very pleased with it - enough so that I'll pick up a couple more (and mod at least 1 of them with an XPG2, a la Bigchelis). I was particularly pleased to receive #252, the same number as one of my Spies...



Thanks for sharing the review!


----------



## egrep (Aug 20, 2012)

run4jc said:


> Awesome review, egrep. Mine came today, and I'm very pleased with it - enough so that I'll pick up a couple more (and mod at least 1 of them with an XPG2, a la Bigchelis). I was particularly pleased to receive #252, the same number as one of my Spies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Thanks! I'll own an Spy one day... 

In the pic below (above?) I posted you see the RGB Quantums. On the left is an XP-G G2 and Nichia 219. Both are swell for very different reasons.  I encourage you to deeeeewwww eeeeet!


----------



## DharmaBum (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool light! Do ou have a link for the exact tritium vials you used?


----------



## egrep (Aug 21, 2012)

DharmaBum said:


> Cool light! Do you have a link for the exact tritium vials you used?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?274721-Tritium-vials-markers-and-rare-items


----------



## egrep (Aug 21, 2012)

Part 2 is, unfortunately delayed until tomorrow evening. All the best laid plans of mice and men. I'm sorry, but I promise to have part 2 tomorrow.


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 21, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It's only I^2*R power dissipation, or in this case I*V or approximately 1.2v*current. Once you get to the mA range, the LED Vf is around 2.4v, leaving 1.2v dissipated in the QTC. So the efficiency can't get much worse than 66%, with no overhead losses. Compare that to a circuit taking 1 mA to run itself, and driving an LED below 2 mA (a few lumens).



Ah, you are right. Completely forgot about the fact that the battery and forward voltages are that close to each other.

Thats actually quite nead, to be honest. Really neat.


----------



## Luciaro (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Egrep! Beautiful shots.


----------



## CitizenInsane (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice review, egrep! I just got mine today and I am very happy with it. However, the battery would get stuck in the flashlight and I would have to get it out with tweezers. It appears that there is a magnet at the bottom where the qtc is making the battery get stuck. Is this normal and part of the design? Thanks.


----------



## Norm (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes it's normal, the magnet is used to hold the QTC in place, I tap the light firmly into my hand and the battery comes out easily.

Norm


----------



## CitizenInsane (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Norm, that makes sense. I guess I'll go ahead and buy another one. :thumbsup:


----------



## egrep (Aug 22, 2012)

Broken my promise. This night has been taxing and the beamshots I took are ... worthless. Second try tomorrow. My apologies.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 22, 2012)

Egrep, Im sure I speak for many when I say thank you very much for your time and contribution to the review of the Quantum DD. 
Your keeping me at the edge of my seat and hounding the mailman seeing if I have a package from Illumination Supply. 

I look forward to your follow up videos.

~Chris


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to get one.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 22, 2012)

egrep, would love to here your thoughts on your modded (XPG2, Nichia 219) ones.

How much brighter is the XPG2 than the 219? Which do you generally prefer?


----------



## shichuhei (Aug 22, 2012)

Great review...and this looks like an excellent key chain light!


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 23, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> egrep, would love to here your thoughts on your modded (XPG2, Nichia 219) ones.
> 
> How much brighter is the XPG2 than the 219? Which do you generally prefer?


\



I had XPG2 side by side with XPG and only reall difference is the XPG2 has a more pleasant warm tint to it. Possiby a tiny bit brighter but I couldnt tell.

The Nichia 219 looked pink, but used in the hills it makes it perfect for seeing plants, trees, dirt, ect...but not as bright.


bigC


----------



## Ualnosaj (Aug 23, 2012)

Size comparison...









________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## IMSabbel (Aug 23, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Size comparison...


Wow.
I am surprised that it is also pretty thin. Nowhere on the shop page was any mentioning of the diameter of the light, so i was expecting it to be pretty big, to be honest. But it seems that it is not thicker then the E05. 

Neat. Guess I found a replacement for my preon 0.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's CRAZY tiny! Now I need a battery


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 23, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigC, Thanks for that, A 219 version down the line would be a nice option for those of us who have been spoiled by this LED.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Aug 23, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> bigC, Thanks for that, A 219 version down the line would be a nice option for those of us who have been spoiled by this LED.



219! 219! 219! I want one with a 219 sooo bad!


----------



## guardpost3 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had mine a few days now, and love it. I will get another in a heartbeat if they are ever offered with a 219. If not I will mod this one.


----------



## managermr (Aug 25, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Wow.
> I am surprised that it is also pretty thin. Nowhere on the shop page was any mentioning of the diameter of the light, so i was expecting it to be pretty big, to be honest. But it seems that it is not thicker then the E05.
> 
> Neat. Guess I found a replacement for my preon 0.



My Quantum DD quickly replaced my Preon 0 on my keychain.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cool Review!


----------



## Empire (Aug 27, 2012)

toby_pra said:


> Very cool Review!


I agree
I need to get one


----------



## beach honda (Aug 27, 2012)

To current owners:

Please:

more reviews, pictures, mods, tritium setups, etc. I am really wanting one....err TEN of these.


----------



## jlomein (Aug 30, 2012)

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m204/jlomein/IMG_8953.jpg

Left to right: AAA battery, Four Sevens Preon P0, Peak Eiger (knurling removed/shaved body, 10180 size with QTC), Quantum DD, Modamag Drake, AA battery.

Very happy so far. I personally like the cool blue tint of the Quantum, although colour rendering isn't as good as the Nichia 219 in my Eiger. However, the Eiger is noticeably pink tinted. The beam patterns of the Quantum and the narrow optic Eiger seem very similar (both floody), with the Eiger having a small slightly more defined spot in the middle. Output of the Quantum appears slightly higher overall when compared side by side to the Nichia 219 Eiger. One downside is that the twisting interface is smoother and easier to use on the Eiger.

I'm really starting to prefer QTC interfaces on these 10180 lights. My Drake (three mode twist off and on rapidly interface) is seeing less and less use. 

I use these 10180 lights as necklace lights, and in terms of jewellery appearance, the Drake is still best with the shiny chrome finish. The Drake's downside is that it always sits tilted on a neck chain. The Eiger and Quantum both lay symmetrically straight against my chest. Although both have machined stainless steel finishes, the Eiger is shinier and whiter/cleaner in appearance. The Quantum has a much darker grey gunmetal look to it.

In terms of similarly priced 10180 sized QTC production lights, you're looking at the Quantum DD or Eiger (10180 size available from Oveready). 

Quantum advantages: more compact, tailstand ability, two optional tritium slots, battery and charger included.

Eiger advantages: smoother operation, high CRI Nichia 219 LED option, knurled or shaved bodies, multiple battery sizes (10180, 10280, AAA, 2xAAA)

For most, there's very little reason to choose an Eiger over the Quantum DD.


----------



## moeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Man I love my DD but is miss my Drake. Wish I had never sold it. 
Great pics!


----------



## jlomein (Aug 30, 2012)

moeman said:


> Man I love my DD but is miss my Drake. Wish I had never sold it.
> Great pics!



May I ask why you miss the Drake? I feel like it was way ahead of the game when it was released, but now more functional lights in the same size are being released.

PS: Cheers to Norm for the photo resize...I'm posting from my tablet at the moment...


----------



## moeman (Aug 31, 2012)

Jonathan made a single speed Drake at 350 Ma. It was nice because no fiddling with settings, was decently bright, didn't get too hot, and lasted a little while.





jlomein said:


> May I ask why you miss the Drake? I feel like it was way ahead of the game when it was released, but now more functional lights in the same size are being released.
> 
> PS: Cheers to Norm for the photo resize...I'm posting from my tablet at the moment...


----------



## jorgen (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the Quantum dd. It has replaced my 4sevens cr2 on my keychain. I also use an Eiger 10180 body with an Ulta X head around my neck when I travel. the Eiger has a lot more throw which is useful in many more situations.


----------



## abras (Sep 1, 2012)

I use 4sevens CR2 as the smallest reliable keychain light. It's always with me.
I also have 1-st production 4sevens Preon 0 which is a not reliable for me. 
So Mini CR2 is very powerful 130L (warm tints) up to 200 (new XP-G2) on a high level for 40 minutes. Direct drive though.
What will be the reason for me to buy Quantum DD ?
How long are run-times for each level, 
how fast is charging of its battery
What are its weight and dimensions ?
Would like to see pics of comparison with CR2.


----------



## gunga (Sep 1, 2012)

These do look very nice. Resisting for now, maybe not after I see one in person.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 1, 2012)

abras said:


> I use 4sevens CR2 as the smallest reliable keychain light. It's always with me.
> I also have 1-st production 4sevens Preon 0 which is a not reliable for me.
> So Mini CR2 is very powerful 130L (warm tints) up to 200 (new XP-G2) on a high level for 40 minutes. Direct drive though.
> What will be the reason for me to buy Quantum DD ?
> ...



The Mini CR2 can't use rechargeables right? That's why I didn't get one...



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## abras (Sep 1, 2012)

For a long time I've used these RCR2 http://www.dealextreme.com/p/rechargeable-3v-cr2-800mah-green-2-packs-932?item=6
But lately have switched to primaries, since they're not expensive and I use the light only for short periods of time.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 1, 2012)

abras said:


> For a long time I've used these RCR2 http://www.dealextreme.com/p/rechargeable-3v-cr2-800mah-green-2-packs-932?item=6
> But lately have switched to primaries, since they're not expensive and I use the light only for short periods of time.



Ah I have those. The capacity is about 130mAh nominal. So it'll take 4.2-3.6v range ok you say?



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## abras (Sep 1, 2012)

Charged them here http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cr2-battery-charger-2031?item=2


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 1, 2012)

abras said:


> I use 4sevens CR2 as the smallest reliable keychain light. It's always with me.
> I also have 1-st production 4sevens Preon 0 which is a not reliable for me.
> So Mini CR2 is very powerful 130L (warm tints) up to 200 (new XP-G2) on a high level for 40 minutes. Direct drive though.
> What will be the reason for me to buy Quantum DD ?
> ...



Runtime on max is around 100 lumens for about 8 minutes, there are no set "levels" because it is infinitely variable. Since it goes lower than any other light I have, it will most likely last quite a while when running on the lower end.

I've only charged the battery a few times, but it has charged in less than an hour each time.

Not sure of its exact dimensions but its TINY.

Here is a size comparison. 

From left to right: 10180, CR2, CR123A, Quantum DD, Nitecore EZCR2w (sorry, dont have a FourSevens MiniCR2), FourSevens Ti Preon1.


----------



## abras (Sep 1, 2012)

M-m-m... Looks like a useless gadget. 20-30 bucks maybe ok.
How many years the warranty ?
$60 and up I'd spend on new Zebras.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, it is certainly not useless, unless you have no use for a light that small. A lot of people do, and for those looking for neck light or keychain light, the Quantum could be ideal.

With people like Steve and Craig behind this light, I am not worried about a warranty.

Buy what makes you happy.


----------



## MKLight (Sep 1, 2012)

guardpost3 said:


> Well, it is certainly not useless, unless you have no use for a light that small. A lot of people do, and for those looking for neck light or keychain light, the Quantum could be ideal.
> 
> With people like Steve and Craig behind this light, I am not worried about a warranty.
> 
> Buy what makes you happy.



+1 Also, I keep mine in my change pocket. It's an awesome tiny light that offers high quality craftsmanship, low, medium, and bright light. The overall high runtime is noticeably short, if the brightness is dialed down a bit, the runtime dramatically increases. Since receiving mine, I have not put it down. AWESOME LIGHT. Thanks guys!


----------



## Norm (Sep 2, 2012)

abras said:


> M-m-m... Looks like a useless gadget. 20-30 bucks maybe ok.
> How many years the warranty ?
> $60 and up I'd spend on new Zebras.


Do you own a light of this style?
Unless you've owned this light I think it's very hard to pass comment.
It has an amazing amount of flood and will light up the entire front of my house very brightly, just remember this flashlight is half the size of your little finger.

Norm


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for doing this review. After getting HDS lights I never thought i'd get the flashlight fever again......:naughty:


----------



## mohanjude (Sep 2, 2012)

Polished up the stainless steel - took only a few minutes. Might spend a bit longer working through the various grits to get a mirror finnish.






Next to unpolished battery capsule


----------



## jlomein (Sep 5, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Polished up the stainless steel - took only a few minutes. Might spend a bit longer working through the various grits to get a mirror finnish.



What grits did you start and finish with? Looks very nice and I think I want to do the same.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Norm said:


> Do you own a light of this style?
> Unless you've owned this light I think it's very hard to pass comment.
> It has an amazing amount of flood and will light up the entire front of my house very brightly, just remember this flashlight is half the size of your little finger.
> 
> Norm



agreed. The DD is not last weeks Alibaba little keychain light. This thing steps up to the plate. solid, variable, special optics, QTC, rechargeable, bright


----------



## mohanjude (Sep 6, 2012)

jlomein said:


> What grits did you start and finish with? Looks very nice and I think I want to do the same.



Went from steel wool, 1500, 6000 and 12000. Took less than 5 minutes.

I will spend longer time with the next light - 1500, 4800, 6000, 8000 and then 12000 and use polish. It should come up like a mirror.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 6, 2012)

truly a beautiful light. holding out for now so i have something that someone can gift me teehee. i wonder if anyone will have any questioning with the airport screening since it sort of looks like a bullet. 
usually i travel with about 4 lights and the v10r ti is the one that is consistently questioned for what it is.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

guardpost3 said:


> Well, it is certainly not useless, unless you have no use for a light that small. A lot of people do, and for those looking for neck light or keychain light, the Quantum could be ideal.
> 
> With people like Steve and Craig behind this light, I am not worried about a warranty.
> 
> Buy what makes you happy.


I had a Wee and EDC'd it.
Way too big for MY pockets, They are always stuffed with cash


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 6, 2012)

Battery finally here (Canada) and this thing is phenomenal for the size! We have a 100 pcs QTC coming for the shop but I've never experienced one in person and this is quite cool. The diffused optic and color tint is great. Fenix LD01 SS bye... The Lummi Raw SS now pales even though I just got it 

Thanks for making this so affordable!



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone have any beam shots? :0)


----------



## murpharoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Arrived in the UK. Fantastic !


----------



## mohanjude (Sep 7, 2012)

Trits on the battery capsule ? Why not... 













Close up of trits


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice! What's size trits are those?


----------



## mohanjude (Sep 7, 2012)

guardpost3 said:


> Nice! What's size trits are those?



1.5mm x 6mm - thanks


----------



## Norm (Sep 7, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Trits on the battery capsule ? Why not...



:goodjob: Mohan, you can never have enough trits


----------



## seannn (Sep 11, 2012)

mine actually flickers when i twist to get brighter output.. anyone else getting this?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Sep 11, 2012)

seannn said:


> mine actually flickers when i twist to get brighter output.. anyone else getting this?



that can happen, yes.

if the plastic wrap of the battery is peeled back enough, so that the battery
touches the side of the case, it can suddenly brighten to max power when the
battery makes contact with the side and bypasses the QTC

if the above is not occurring, the QTC actually does have somewhat of a limitation and
microscopic changes in pressure from twisting can make the QTC 'jump' a bit, it is an
inherent issue with QTC. almost all QTC lights of any type provide close, but not exact, ramping.

if it is really annoying, take out battery and QTC and inspect it, and see if it is not exactly
a flat chunk (need a magnifying glass) inspect battery bottom, place qtc back and center it...


----------



## rufus001 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got one of these little lights. It's fantastic. One concern though. I gather the battery can't be run below a certain voltage without damage. Does anybody know the lower limit?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Sep 11, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> I just got one of these little lights. It's fantastic. One concern though. I gather the battery can't be run below a certain voltage without damage. Does anybody know the lower limit?



some say 3.2 some say 2.8 
many LiIon protection circuits cut at 2.6-2.8

I would suggest 3.2 as a low end


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 11, 2012)

Can someone post a size comparison picture vs. a Quark Mini CR2?

Thanks!


----------



## HKJ (Sep 11, 2012)

MatNeh said:


> Can someone post a size comparison picture vs. a Quark Mini CR2?
> 
> Thanks!



Here:


----------



## Tixx (Sep 11, 2012)

seannn said:


> mine actually flickers when i twist to get brighter output.. anyone else getting this?



Throw in a second qtc and you will like it much better  

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archimedes (Sep 11, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> I just got one of these little lights. It's fantastic. One concern though. I gather the battery can't be run below a certain voltage without damage. Does anybody know the lower limit?





127.0.0.1 said:


> some say 3.2 some say 2.8
> many LiIon protection circuits cut at 2.6-2.8
> 
> I would suggest 3.2 as a low end



There is so little capacity (mAh) left below 3.5-3.6v, probably best not to push it .... Even at 3.8v, it will only be at about 30% SOC ( _ie, _70% discharged ).


----------



## beach honda (Sep 11, 2012)

The DD is awesome. I'm already two deep with capsules! Very sweet!


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks! The Mini CR2 looks enormous compared to the DD!



HKJ said:


> Here:


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 18, 2012)

edited: Has some time this weekend to really try to get light to work, fixed most of the problems.


----------



## csshih (Sep 18, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Got my light today.
> 
> Verdict: Severaly diappointed, light basically unusable.
> 
> ...



a single rotation (well, less) to get to highest is part of the design, the many threads are so you don't lose the head.

contact me through my website and I will get a better one out to you. the flickering is caused by a loose retaining ring. because of that, the batteries dented and the operation was not consistent.

Craig


----------



## Norm (Sep 18, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Got my light today.
> 
> Verdict: Severaly diappointed, light basically unusable.
> 
> ...



It's always disappointing to read a post like this, your first approach should always be to the retailer you purchased the light from. Obviously you've read other positive reviews in this thread, having read those reviews the first thing I'd think is "my light is faulty" I'd then contact the retailer and give them a chance to make it right before posting a rant on a public forum. 

Norm


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 22, 2012)

Norm said:


> It's always disappointing to read a post like this, your first approach should always be to the retailer you purchased the light from. Obviously you've read other positive reviews in this thread, having read those reviews the first thing I'd think is "my light is faulty" I'd then contact the retailer and give them a chance to make it right before posting a rant on a public forum.
> 
> Norm



I did a complete doover for the light, degreased and regreased the threads and used another fresh battery, careful not to overtighten it at any point (which is deadly. As soon as the bottom of the battery is anything but perfectly flat, you get really strange behavior), and got it to run OK now, as long as I am careful when operating.

The main issue is that when trying to get bright, turning slowly (i.e. what normally would be considered "careful") is counterproductive: The torque needed is far to high without hooking the fingernail in the port for the keyring. Seems like the battery is sticking to the QTC or something. 
Turing it on with oomph, i.e. directly as far as you want without slowing down, otoh, works ok (although it still is a bit dangerous in terms overtightening).

The main problem is that the way the QTC is used (i.e. just stuck at the bottom of the tube, in direct contact with the battery) is a bit of faulty design. Sandwitching it between two metal plates (with insulated edges) would have avoided most of the problems, and only made the light maybe 1mm thicker. 

Just a question: is the QTC supposed to be magnetic? As it is astonishingly difficult to get a battery out of the tube again. Need to grab it with some needle pliers...

So as a final verdict, after getting over the initial diappointment (which was there, that was a heated post after I had to take an afternoon off to drive to the customs office as the parcel got stuck there), I am beginning to like the light. It has some difficulties, but on the other hand, size matters, and here the thing is just so rediculously tiny that it gets lost in the pant pockets.


----------



## waywardgeek (Oct 1, 2012)

Disclaimer: I own no light this size, and have zero relevant experience with this class of device...

This category looks very cool, and the fit and finish looks excellent in pictures on this thread. I love the idea of a USB charger and shipping with the correct rechargeable battery. This is a clever use of a pressure sensitive resistor. I love that it's infinitely variable output, rather than having to rotate the head back and forth to select a brightness level that is unlikely to be exactly what I want at the time. I'm also a fan of TIR optics. Very cool stuff.

However, I'm wary of battery crushers. The engineer in me cringes at the power wasted in the resistor in medium and low light modes. The heat-sink designed into the tail is clearly aimed at cooling the variable resistor, rather than the electronics or LED. It's been suggested that power wasted in well designed power converter electronics is comparable to the power lost in a resistor, but this simply is not the case, even in low brightness modes. A fundamental limitation of any flashlight is it's reflector width. This light tapers down, limiting the size of the optics, making it harder to control the desired beam properties. The weight of this light without a battery is slightly higher than my Klarus MiX6, which takes a full AAA battery. Couldn't it be a bit lighter? The simplicity of this light's design is appealing, but there's wasted space in the head behind the optics, enough space to hold all the electronics. At this price, wouldn't it be better to build a non-crusher, slightly lighter and thinner, with better overall efficiency, reliability, and usability?


----------



## KuKu427 (Oct 1, 2012)

So let me get this straight... 

1. The force needed to overcome the "stickiness" between a 4mm square piece of plastic and a smooth metal surface is too much for ones fingers...
2. 16 grams is too heavy to carry around...
3. The main purpose of the fins in the tail are used to cool the QTC and not hold tritium vials...
4. The tapering of the head limits optical cavity size and isn't used to provide more material to cut slots into the body with...
5. You can put a variable output driver into a cavity that's about... 0.5mmx10mm
6. Adding more components like electronics increases reliability...

:tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil:
Lot's of tin foil hats and experts around here these days...


----------



## egrep (Oct 1, 2012)

waywardgeek said:


> At this price, wouldn't it be better to build a non-crusher, slightly lighter and thinner, with better overall efficiency, reliability, and usability?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 2, 2012)

waywardgeek said:


> Disclaimer: I own no light this size, and have zero relevant experience with this class of device...
> 
> This category looks very cool, and the fit and finish looks excellent in pictures on this thread. I love the idea of a USB charger and shipping with the correct rechargeable battery. This is a clever use of a pressure sensitive resistor. I love that it's infinitely variable output, rather than having to rotate the head back and forth to select a brightness level that is unlikely to be exactly what I want at the time. I'm also a fan of TIR optics. Very cool stuff.
> 
> However, I'm wary of battery crushers. The engineer in me cringes at the power wasted in the resistor in medium and low light modes. The heat-sink designed into the tail is clearly aimed at cooling the variable resistor, rather than the electronics or LED. It's been suggested that power wasted in well designed power converter electronics is comparable to the power lost in a resistor, but this simply is not the case, even in low brightness modes. A fundamental limitation of any flashlight is it's reflector width. This light tapers down, limiting the size of the optics, making it harder to control the desired beam properties. The weight of this light without a battery is slightly higher than my Klarus MiX6, which takes a full AAA battery. Couldn't it be a bit lighter? The simplicity of this light's design is appealing, but there's wasted space in the head behind the optics, enough space to hold all the electronics. At this price, wouldn't it be better to build a non-crusher, slightly lighter and thinner, with better overall efficiency, reliability, and usability?



LOL what ?

the fins are for looks, and to hold a trit...there is no heat in the QTC

[you need about a 1/2 million volts to heat up QTC to any degree]

power wasted in the resistor ? it is not a resistor, it is QTC material. 
not the same as a resistor as far as how electrons are handled.

a lighter one ? you should have the Ti version

"Disclaimer: I own no light this size, and have zero relevant experience with this class of device..."

right, so all your comments and questions...I'll answer them (as an owner of 40DD, 44DD, and Quantum DD).
The light is awesome. Created from the mad popularity of the very expensive 38,40, and 44 DD series, the
Quantum DD is a more affordable version. The light is refined and well thought out already, years in the making,
and refined after hundreds of comments from owners. So...

and I have no problem operating the light with one hand, to any brightness. It is on my key ring, and the
key ring holds the butt whist I twist the head. No issues, just a little bit of finger training. At first it was weird,
and now it is second nature to grab it anytime anywhere and light it up at any level with one hand.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 2, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Just a question: is the QTC supposed to be magnetic? As it is astonishingly difficult to get a battery out of the tube again. Need to grab it with some needle pliers...



there is a magnet in the bottom that holds the QTC in place
the magnet also holds the battery in slightly

a firm tap into your palm will pop the battery out easily.
tweezers are needed to pull the QTC off the magnet


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 2, 2012)

waywardgeek said:


> It's been suggested that power wasted in well designed power converter electronics is comparable to the power lost in a resistor, but this simply is not the case, even in low brightness modes.



I agree with above remarks that finger-sized lights will never throw. Putting a 20mm optic on one requires entry into another size class. Let's talk power.

Assume 3.6Vbatt and reasonable Vfs for the LED. My experience is that even at 1-2 amps, QTCs do not heat up noticeably. I am not sure why. Some people tell me that it must somehow not have a voltage drop to dissipate heat, but I don't believe in magic. Let's calculate the heat dissipated assuming that it is a conventional variable resistor. Since it is sandwiched between two metal plates it can't heat significantly at a half watt for a few minutes' runtime.

_Now. Why in the world are QTCs used in small lights?_

1. Efficiency at low current, and operation at high current.

Current, Vf. (Vbatt-Vf)*current dissipated, (Vf*current used), (Pdissipated/Ptotal)% efficient.

1A, 3.15v Vf. (0.45W dissipated, 3.15W used, 87.5% efficient). This is a bit less than high-power, 1-cell driver circuits. I could do this trial with an XP-E and get better results through Vf matching, or use a lower-voltage Li-Ion chemistry for the same.
0.5A, 2.95v Vf. (0.325W dissipated, 1.475W used, 82% efficient). About what a cheap driver manages.
0.1A, 2.75v Vf. (0.085W dissipated, 0.275W used, 76% efficient). Not good performance for specialty low-performance drivers
0.01A, 2.5v Vf*. (0.011W dissipated, .025W used, 69% efficient). The 'overhead' of many drivers is 1 mA at 3.6v, or three times what is used here.
0.001A, 2.4 Vf*. (0.0012W dissipated, 0.0024W used, 67% efficient). I do not know of microcontrollers able to run at 400 microamps, nor many MOSFETs rated to 1A that run at this current.

This shows the operation range for the QTC. The efficiency levels out at about 67%, the ratio of the minimum expected Vf* of the LED and the nominal battery voltage.

*At very low currents, the Vf becomes extremely variable.


2. Size. Show me a microcontroller that can be mounted in this light to give a similarly convenient operation.

3. Cost.

4. Reliability. Yes, it fails. In that eventuality, remove or replace the QTC sticker and you get full functionality or a one-mode light. I can't do this with a conventional driver, even if I could build one to spec and size and cost!


----------



## benthiccracker (Oct 27, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> Trits on the battery capsule ? Why not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Precision works do the trit slots? Are these two different spare battery tubes, one with two slots in the bottom and the other with three?


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Oct 30, 2012)

No beam shots?!!!!! What are you guys thinking? and does anyone have a one lumen run time number? This looks like a incredible little light!
I think I might need one.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 30, 2012)

luceat lux vestra said:


> No beam shots?!!!!! What are you guys thinking? and does anyone have a one lumen run time number? This looks like a incredible little light!
> I think I might need one.



Just for you... No tripod or image stabilization, Quantum DD on fresh cell on second charge - compared with common Surefire P60 with new Surefire primaries. Beamshots taken at 12 and 40 feet.

First, 12 ft control:






P60 at 12 ft:






Quantum DD at 12 ft:






Control at 40 ft:






P60 at 40 ft:






DD at 40 ft:






Sorry again for the bad picture quality, but it's some form of reference...


----------



## zebedee (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for the review :twothumbs, it made me order one. Now the wait for it to arrive


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 8, 2012)

egrep said:


>


This looks to be a great read, but first I just wanted to know, is that $20 hiding $1's or $100's?


----------



## levi333 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks very interesting. I think I found my new keychain light.


----------



## crizyal (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a first run 38 DD Ti with custom anodizing and trits. I have had this light on my person every single day since it arrived. It has made light like it was intended to without fail. It is the ultimate backup light (two is one, one is none)! I just purchased this Quantum DD for my wife. I am going to just slip it onto her keychain and see how long it takes her to find it. I love how there is very little to go wrong with this light. I am very appreciative that this style of custom lights has been made affordable to the masses. Thanks Steve and Craig for getting this developed and distributed.


----------



## Coolz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for this review, it helped me make the decision to purchase one! I really enjoy my Quantum DD. It doesn't get a whole lot of use quite yet, but it will soon, and I even ordered some yummy ice blue trits for it. I was curious as to what the expectations are when it comes to runtime for say, 25% to 50% brightness (1/2 a turn or so), a little more than firefly/moonlight mode would be. Surely it would be more than 16 minutes!?

Also, Steve, do you think you will be making a Ti version?


----------



## Norm (Nov 14, 2012)

Coolz said:


> Also, Steve, do you think you will be making a Ti version?


There have been similar TI runs in the past, have a look at threads in the Marketplace, you might ask the question there.

Norm


----------



## Coolz (Nov 14, 2012)

Norm said:


> There have been similar TI runs in the past, have a look at threads in the Marketplace, you might ask the question there.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 3, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Here:



Thanks to this picture and the current price on this light I couldn't resist! 

Has anybody used the 2nd version much yet? Thoughts?


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 25, 2013)

I finally dug this light out of a drawer again after I had forgotten about it for a couple months after my inital disappointment.

After some prodding, it seems that the 10440 cells are the single weak link. As soon as they are dented even a tiny bit, the QTJ will only get pressure at the corners, needing more pressure for the same resistance and increasing the problem.

I fixed a small 8x0.5mm supermagnet on the bottom of my cells with a tiny bit of epoxy in the hollow of the dent, and they work like a charm (as there is no way that the ceramic of the magnet would ever dent...)


----------



## Norm (Jan 25, 2013)

How did you dent you cell?

No problems here I've had a quantum since they were first released, I also have a TI 44DD that has been in use for about a year now with no battery problems.

Norm


----------



## blackFFM (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there a way to replace the tritium inserts?


----------



## twl (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe it's because the light isn't intended to use 10440 cells.


----------



## egrep (Mar 30, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Is there a way to replace the tritium inserts?



Sure, depending on what you used to set them. NOA61 is easily removed with a heat gun or regular solvents. Other stuff probably would come off the same way. I've set a couple dozen of these using SuperGlue "Glass Glue". It takes the merest dab, much less than a drop. I use some solvent to break it down, wash it clean and 'tap' the GTLS insert out.



Norm said:


> How did you dent you cell?



I've found it's easy to dent cells from what friends I've gifted these tell me. The tendency is to twist harder and harder to get the same amount of light output, even though the battery is becoming depleted. I tell people to be aware of this and when they find themselves wanting to crush the battery down to remember what they really need to do is use that nifty USB charger regularly!


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone knows where this can be bought in Europe?
The 2 shops I found in the US won't sell outside US.


----------



## egrep (Mar 30, 2013)

There is one distributor of this light, Illumination Supply. EDC Knives carried them for a while, I don't know if they do anymore. I believe Craig and Calvin (Illumination Supply) ship internationally, don't they?



blackFFM said:


> Is there a way to replace the tritium inserts?





Norm said:


> How did you dent you cell?
> 
> No problems here I've had a quantum since they were first released, I also have a TI 44DD that has been in use for about a year now with no battery problems.
> 
> Norm





Grizzlyb said:


> Anyone knows where this can be bought in Europe?
> The 2 shops I found in the US won't sell outside US.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks egrep,

EDC knives carry them. But won't ship to Europe. 
Illumination indeed ships international.


----------



## MatNeh (Mar 30, 2013)

My QTC in my quantum dd 2 is crushed so it is not so reliable anymore (need to twist it about 5 times closed, open, closed, open before any appreciable light comes out). Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## moshow9 (Mar 30, 2013)

I found the ramping to be much smoother on the DD. My D2 was a bit inconsistent and jumpy. In the end the D2 was sold off and the DD has remained on my keys. Sorry to hear about your QTC being crushed MatNeh, have you tried contacting Craig?


----------



## MatNeh (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, contacted Craig earlier this month with pics (http://s796.beta.photobucket.com/us...C-4065A0E4C5D9-4384-0000059895D254F2.jpg.html) but haven't heard anything. I had a similar problem with the DD and was very pleased with the D2 for a while but now it is no fun to use anymore.


----------



## egrep (Mar 31, 2013)

MatNeh said:


> Yes, contacted Craig earlier this month with pics (http://s796.beta.photobucket.com/us...C-4065A0E4C5D9-4384-0000059895D254F2.jpg.html) but haven't heard anything. I had a similar problem with the DD and was very pleased with the D2 for a while but now it is no fun to use anymore.



IMO, It seems that you could be overtightening the shell? I could be wrong, but I base this on observation and my own experience. I've been using QTC in Veleno DD's for ~2Yrs and that just hasn't happened in my experience. Nor have any of the over a dozen people I've given these to had that problem.

In my previous post I point out that folks tend to tighten down harder and harder to get the same light output when what they should be doing is recharging the battery. Small and simple as these lights are they require some thoughtfulness in their usage, They're not typical 'consumer' items and require a bit of artfulness to maintain and use well over time.

YMMV, IMO, Etc.... Do not taunt happy fun QTC


----------



## MatNeh (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought the same too when this happened with my DD, so I was careful not to over tighten my D2. But alas, same result. Maybe I don't know my own strength.


----------



## blackFFM (Mar 31, 2013)

egrep said:


> The tendency is to twist harder and harder to get the same amount of light output, even though the battery is becoming depleted.



That's why I removed my QTC for now. I'm twisting harder and harder because I can't say if it's already at it's highest output since it changes when the battery deplets.






Grizzlyb said:


> Thanks egrep,
> 
> EDC knives carry them. But won't ship to Europe.



They are sold out so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 31, 2013)

MatNeh said:


> My QTC in my quantum dd 2 is crushed so it is not so reliable anymore (need to twist it about 5 times closed, open, closed, open before any appreciable light comes out). Does anyone else have this problem?



Hi Matt,
Sorry to hear about your QTC.
Can you check to see if your D2 has two retaining rings?


----------



## MatNeh (Apr 1, 2013)

KuKu427 said:


> Hi Matt,
> Sorry to hear about your QTC.
> Can you check to see if your D2 has two retaining rings?


Hi KuKu427,
Yes, it appears to have 2 retaining rings. Why?


----------



## KuKu427 (Apr 1, 2013)

If there is only one ring, then you will crush your QTC.
If there is two you should be fine.
Are you using a button top battery?


----------



## MatNeh (Apr 2, 2013)

KuKu427 said:


> If there is only one ring, then you will crush your QTC.
> If there is two you should be fine.
> Are you using a button top battery?


It's the kind that came with the light, blue wrapper with a recessed button top (button is same height as the top of the cell)


----------



## KuKu427 (Apr 2, 2013)

MatNeh said:


> It's the kind that came with the light, blue wrapper with a recessed button top (button is same height as the top of the cell)


Hi MAtNeh,
I didn't realize you had linked a picture.
You only have one retaining ring in your light.
Please email me at [email protected] and we'll take care of that for you.


----------



## MatNeh (Apr 2, 2013)

KuKu427 said:


> Hi MAtNeh,
> I didn't realize you had linked a picture.
> You only have one retaining ring in your light.
> Please email me at [email protected] and we'll take care of that for you.


E-mailed. It looks like 2 retaining rings stacked on top of each other.


----------



## jrandom (May 17, 2013)

Had mine a few months now, very happy so far 

I get a kick to hand it off to someone, watch them turn it on, and see their eyes pop and say "wow that is bright for such a small light"


----------



## bltkmt (May 21, 2013)

egrep said:


> I personally feel this offering as a whole surpasses its inspiration, the custom 40DD of which I had eight.



I was surprised by this comment - why do you feel it surpasses the 40DD? How about the 44DD?


----------



## Tixx (May 21, 2013)

Guessing it has to do with the complete package: packaging, coating offered, charger... 44DD was a Ti version without the whole package offering and a different battery. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creyc (Oct 1, 2013)

I noticed if I turn very slightly past what looks like the highest output, the light turns off rather abruptly. I'm being quite careful, and turning less than an 1/8th of a turn past high, and only just barely starting to notice any resistance. So I don't feel like I'm crushing the thing, unless it's quite fragile. I wouldn't think you'd have to be extremely delicate approaching full output..

[EDIT] I realized both retaining rings weren't properly tightened down after swapping the pill for one with a Nichia 219 on it. It works fine now, and gets noticeably 'tighter' as I approach full output.

This little light is awesome!


----------



## MatNeh (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine did that too, in fact I ended up crushing the QTC by twisting too much (I could see the major dent in the QTC when I opened it up). I replaced the QTC with a small magnet so that it always turns on at the highest level, and I find it much more usable now.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Oct 1, 2013)

The head on my D2 does not turn past the brightest setting. With just finger pressure it feels to me like the head stops, I have not tried to really crank on it though. I was having problems getting the light to turn on, but I figured that the pill was unthreading, once that was tightened I haven't had any problems.


----------



## pEEf (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone know where to get a replacement QTC? Also, the best source for the 10180?


----------



## blackFFM (Oct 15, 2013)

pEEf said:


> Anyone know where to get a replacement QTC? Also, the best source for the 10180?



Mail Steve Ku from velenodesigns. I'm sure he can help you.


----------



## pEEf (Oct 15, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Mail Steve Ku from velenodesigns. I'm sure he can help you.


Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## John Lee Pettimore (Feb 11, 2014)

I have to get me one of these. Off to veleno's site...


----------



## 5001craig (Apr 5, 2014)

I was given one of these by a good friend (fellow flashaholic) a short while ago. I am amazed at this little light. I don't use it a lot (normally carrying at least one EDC with a 14500 and also carry a Malkhoff Wildcat with 2 x 18650's). I put this on the fob (nothing else on the fob before this light) and every time I use this I am amazed. From low to high, it's impressive. I use low quite a bit in the house leaving in the morning going through rooms and this thing is great.

And who doesn't like a trit (my first one ever)?


----------



## chorlton (Sep 3, 2014)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I agree with above remarks that finger-sized lights will never throw. Putting a 20mm optic on one requires entry into another size class. Let's talk power.
> 
> My Drake Ti throws better than any xpg aaa light I've got with its tiny optic and r2 emmiter, would be hands down perfect 10180 light if it didn't suffer from PWM!


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 4, 2014)

I love my Draco too, but along with THE PWM, also wish the UI could be updated.


----------



## dbrad (Oct 16, 2014)

Time to replace the QTC in my first D2. Can anyone tell me what adhesive to use? And what's the magnet do- do I have to deal with that somehow? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 16, 2014)

There's no adhesive, the magnet holds the QTC in place


----------



## Jay R (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...o-Quantum-modification-Smooth-variable-change

Just in case you hadn't seen this thread. My 'fix' for the Quantum qtc flicker/wearing out.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 19, 2014)

Jay R said:


> Veleno Quantum modification. Smooth variable change.
> 
> Just in case you hadn't seen this thread. My 'fix' for the Quantum qtc flicker/wearing out.


Just read through the whole thread and you've revived my interest in the QTC.

I've got a Draco and a Wee that I'd like to see if it'll work on.


----------



## dbrad (Oct 20, 2014)

MattSPL said:


> There's no adhesive, the magnet holds the QTC in place



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 23, 2014)

dbrad said:


> Got it. Thanks.



No problem, hope it's working well for you


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

